# Hot Lips swatches WOC



## blazeno.8 (Dec 27, 2008)

So, here are some swatches of really nice lip combos.

This one has Coral Polyp as a base.





Coral Polyp and Lychee Luxe








Coral Polyp and Nymphette


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Hot Lips*

CB 96 and Orangecadesance


----------

